
How Microsoft Spent $7B on Skype and $1.5B on a Facebook-Killer Freeroll - hanszeir
http://launch.is/blog/l018-how-microsoft-spent-7b-on-skype-and-15b-on-a-facebook-k.html
======
ioa44
"Xbox + Kinect + Skype + headset + two sets of friends = social game platform
at scale day one." Game changer.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
that;s a good line :-)

------
surfingdino
But MSFT still has a 1.6% stake in Facebook, don't they? OK, so they may want
to write it off should the Skype gamble pay off. I still have a feeling they
will totally mess it up, though.

------
rrhoover
Wow! I didn't realize Skype had over 600 million users.

------
Louis-Eric
It makes sense to draw the social graph from actual connections rather than
deduce it from people's declarations. Smart.

------
bradpineau
Totally agree!

------
surfingdino
What's a 'no-shop'?

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
a no-shop means that if i agree to give you a deal price you don't go take it
to five other players and "shop" it around by asking for a better deal.

~~~
surfingdino
Thank you for taking the time to explain this to me, Jason!

